# BDP's - Oppo 103 or 103D?



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok, so now that I've decided I want my system to sound better, and my old speakers might just be OK, (dunno yet - still testing...) now I'm ordering SACD's and I'm in the market for a player that can handle these things. I sold myself pretty fast on the Oppo 103, but now I am wondering if it is worth the extra HT-Bucks to put a "D" after the model number.

I've not done a side-by-side so I can't "see" the difference, but from what I'm reading, and hearing from the local HT guys, Darbee adds a special something to the image that, they say, is definitely worth the extra $$$.

No 2-channel here, I watch movies and play Xbox mostly, so I can't see the 105 as being worth it to me at this juncture. The 103 looks like it has what I need, but should I go with the extra $$$ Darbee version?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hi Philm63, interesting username!

I'm probably just the first of many who will chime in on this, so please don't put my word in stone. After I bought my Oppo BDP-95 they came out with all the new models. Naturally, I wondered if I made the right choice. After following the marketing hoopla and reviews, I MIGHT have sprung extra bucks on a newer model based on just bells and whistles, but I was hard-pressed to find much incentive to "upgrade" A/V quality.

The "D" stands for "Darby Edition." In a nutshell, it's a technique to enhance picture detail. Double-edged sword, though, since it also enhances any noise in the scene. Some say it's a gimmick that makes them uncomfortable (same as some people react to 3D). Others tout it as the next sliced bread. In the end, I'm left with the impression it's up to the user to decide if it's worth it. 

Here are some links for further reading if you're interested:
HomeTheaterReview.com Review
CNET Review
Oppo Digital Article "Is the Darbee Edition Right for Me?"


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Hi Philm63, interesting username!


Yeah, I use the same username for all forums (HT, brewing, telescopes, etc.) - makes me easier to track!

Ya know; I looked at the images on your Oppo link and from what I can see, the Darbee enhancement seems to up the contrast - at least that's what it looks like on my laptop and with my untrained eye. If that's all it does, can't I do that on my TV anyway? 

Not knocking Darbee - I have to believe there is more to it - but if it's just a contrast enhancement, then it wouldn't be worth it to me. 

The picture on my 4K looks incredible as is, with TV coming from the cable box! With BD's it looks 2X incredible. 3X, maybe!! I can't imagine another layer of visual enhancement beyond that which I already see. Is it really worth the extra $$$? Or could one live without it?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

It's more than just contrast enhancement. From the reviews, it seems to lend a "depth" effect, similar to 3D without the 3D glasses (if you're a Bruce Lee fan, then it's akin to "the art of fighting, without fighting").

I don't think you can measure or calibrate the effect, so it's highly subjective. Some people will like it. Others won't. I personally don't like the over-hyped, uber-bright-and-detailed images you often see on LED TV's in big box stores. My best description would be "hyper real." Not my cup of tea. Might be yours, especially since you like your 4k. I'm probably not your best bet for advice on this issue, because my taste leans toward plasma's smoothness, color saturation, and dark levels in an almost fully-dark room. I bought a 4K as an "upgrade" to my entry-level Panasonic plasma. Wound up returning the 4K after 2 calibrations and 3 days of viewing.

The advice would be to try one from Audio Advisor. They offer a full 30-day money-back guarantee. Better yet, Amazon offers no-questions-asked with free return shipping. The only downside is the hit your credit card takes for the duration of the "loan." 

:blink: Am I allowed to say that? :innocent:


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

IMO, If you game alot you should probably skip the 103D, get the 103 and add a Darblet so you can use it with any/all source.
I don't have one yet but it's on my short list. A buddy has one and the difference with Ps4 games is impressive. It's more than contrast that makes the displays pop. 
It is adjustable so depending on the quality of the material you can lessen or exaggerate the effect.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Considering I already have a BDP, not a great one, mind you; what I'm interested in, and the reason I'm looking at a new BDP primarily, is the ability to play SACD's and the like so I can have some fun with the audio portion of my HT. (I feel a slippery slope coming on...)

That said; if I did opt for the Oppo 103, independent of whether or not it ends with a "D", I'd be using HDMI out to my Denon X2000 via the Blu-Ray input. Regarding the music end of the unit, I'll assume I'd still be getting the full Hi-Definition music experience, even though I'm not going analog, right?

And how does the SACD work anyway? Are there selectable tracks for stereo (2-ch) listening and tracks for 5.1? In other words, would I see on my display: Track 1 and Track 1.1 indicating two versions of track 1; one in stereo only, and one in 5.1? Or something like this?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Yes, you'll still get full hi-res audio through HDMI versus 7.1 analog. Audio decoding will then depend on which method you choose (the player will decode for 7.1 out, whereas the AVR will decode for HDMI out). Due to copyright restrictions, SACD audio cannot be sent through the coaxial or optical digital audio outputs. 

Hybrid SACD's have both an SACD and a CD layer. You also choose between the two using your player's menus. Some units offer this capability on their remotes. If not, you may have to hunt across multiple menus to get everything right.


----------

